# HSS1332ATD vs HSS724ATD battery



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

The part number for the battery box is the same, why are the batteries different if the LED light and chuter motors are the same?
Is the battery bigger for the 1332 and why so?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

blue dragon said:


> Is the battery bigger for the 1332 and why so?


Yes, the HSS1332ATD battery is an 18Ah 1/2U1 (commonly used in larger APC UPS units and motorcycles and scooters). The smaller HSS blowers only get a 12Ah. More electrical stuff on the HSS1332ATD and a larger motor to kick over.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

The engine in the 1332, 389cc, is nearly twice the size of the 724. Much more cranking power is required to turn it over. I nearly said "and that's just for starters' but that would have been extremely corny.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Lol, fair enough. I'll swap batteries to ensure the oxford heated grips do not go into power saving mode.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

this is a probably a dumb question but are these batteries available at any local auto store?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SKT_33 said:


> this is a probably a dumb question but are these batteries available at any local auto store?


They're available for local delivery here in Maine, (Home Depot, Walmart, a couple of local battery distributors, etc.) but I've always purchased them online. It's a standard SLA 18Ah battery in the 1/2 U1 form factor (same height and length and 1/2 the width of a U1). It's a lawn&garden/powersports/UPC battery size.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=18ah+sla+battery


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

None of those have hte same screw terminal like the Honda batteries....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

blue dragon said:


> None of those have hte same screw terminal like the Honda batteries....


 Some do, some don't... You need to scroll to the right on the list. For example, this one does: https://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Max-Battery-Internal-Replacement/dp/B01HHDB5G0/ref=asc_df_B01HHDB5G0/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309776907988&hvpos=1o6&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11750172206132569092&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1019026&hvtargid=pla-571537618221&psc=1

And this pricey one does: https://www.batteriesplus.com/produ...MIwKeo1b2_5QIVB6SzCh2D5QegEAQYCiABEgLsbPD_BwE

The ones with the protruding lugs come with appropriate bolt/nut hardware for attaching the cables. I have some of each style for different equipment and they are interchangeable. I have also used a traditional lead/acid motorcycle battery from my Honda TransAlp on the HSS1332ATD when the original battery died under warranty the first season and the dealer had to order in a warranty replacement.


----------

